# Help! Need PCC for India from USA - But no residence proof in USA available



## wolf_metallo (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi,

I am applying for permanent residency visa for Canada. As part of the process, I need to get a police clearance certificate (PCC) for my stay in India. I am currently in the USA and and will be applying to the embassy / consulate for the PCC. 

However, the Indian embassy's website says that US address proof is MANDATORY for applying for the PCC. I stay in a hotel due to an onshore project, so I have no address proof and will not have any for next 4 months. I have less than 2 months to submit the certificate.

Now what do I do? Shall I still submit my application for PCC and explain my situation? I can add the photocopy of the previous PCC just to show that I have at least something available. (I have an old PCC issued in Sept 2014, but according to Canada it is no longer valid - they need one issued within 3 months). I have emailed the embassy few days back, but they simply sent me the same link where they mandate the address proof. 

Please advise if there could be an alternative way of getting the PCC without an address proof. Thanks!

Will really appreciate if someone can help here!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Does the Indian embassy define what they want for "address proof"?

You have an address. It just happens to be in a hotel, but hotels have addresses. So what do they want as proof of that address? A copy of your hotel bill, access to the hotel security surveillance video, a letter from the pizza delivery person who stopped by your room, or something else? What are they asking for?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you have been staying in a hotel, try providing copies of the hotel bills. Sometimes you have to go with whatever you have.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.canadavisa.com/canadian-immigration-police-clearance.html


----------



## wolf_metallo (Mar 31, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> Does the Indian embassy define what they want for "address proof"?
> 
> You have an address. It just happens to be in a hotel, but hotels have addresses. So what do they want as proof of that address? A copy of your hotel bill, access to the hotel security surveillance video, a letter from the pizza delivery person who stopped by your room, or something else? What are they asking for?


Their list is very restrictive, here's a copy from their website:
"Proof of current US residence address: (copy of any one of the following) 
1. U.S Driving license. 
2. PG&E, Water or landline telephone bill displaying applicant’s address 
3. House Lease Agreement State 
4. Identification Card
Note: Bank/credit card/mobile phone statements are not accepted as residence proof"

Then they mention if application is incomplete, they'll just return it without processing it. Thanks for your input!



Bevdeforges said:


> If you have been staying in a hotel, try providing copies of the hotel bills. Sometimes you have to go with whatever you have.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I am also contemplating giving them a hotel bill and my deputation letter from my company. I could maybe provide my access card from client site - but knowing how busy these guys are, don't even know if they'll read the application completely. Thanks for your input!

---

Has anyone gotten through by using an alternative address proof - like hotel bill, employer letter, etc. ? Will appreciate any experiences. Else in a few weeks I shall post my own experience


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What is your current legal status in the US?


----------



## wolf_metallo (Mar 31, 2015)

twostep said:


> What is your current legal status in the US?


I am currently on L1B visa, for which I have filed for extension. Currently staying on the basis of the extension papers (visa has recently expired).

Also, I just received an email from the Consulate in San Francisco. They said that hotel bill will NOT be allowed as address proof. I have replied to them with the situation, but this looks a little difficult now!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

OK, I think #4 is probably the most promising avenue to explore. I assume that means a California State ID Card. According to California's Web site (at http://dmv.ca.gov), you'll do the following to apply for a state ID:

1. You need to visit a DMV office in person. (You can make an appointment for faster service.)
2. You complete application form DL 44.
3. You give a thumb print.
4. You have your picture taken.
5. You provide your U.S. Social Security number (which you should have received with an L-1B visa after you entered).
6. You provide verification of your birth date and legal presence. (They accept many forms of documentation to do this. The list is here.)
7. You pay the application fee.

As part of the DL 44 application you provide your mailing address. Let's suppose, for example, you're staying at the San Francisco Hilton Union Square. (That'd be nice.) You'd provide your mailing address thusly, assuming your room number is 1120:

Your Name
333 O'Farrell Street #1120
San Francisco, CA 94102

DMV will mail your new state ID to this address, and you should receive it within 60 days (usually much less than that). The hotel should have no problem delivering that envelope to you as long as the name and room number match. There's no requirement to put the name of the hotel as part of the address assuming there is no other establishment at that same address. (But don't lie.) It's possible DMV will determine that that street address is a hotel and will not mail your ID to that address, but you're certainly free to try. (Hollywood stars and other famous people have been known to live permanently in hotels, and California is home to Hollywood. So maybe this isn't even a problem. Though usually they're not living at a Motel 6. )

When you do get a more permanent address, be sure to notify DMV promptly and get your ID card updated.

A California State ID is not a driver's license. Most people going to the DMV office are applying for (or renewing) driver's licenses, but you only need a state ID without driving privileges. It's the same basic process to obtain a state ID, but you don't need to take any tests (such as vision, driving knowledge, or on-the-road test). So it shouldn't take you long to apply, and you can probably do it as soon as today.


----------



## wolf_metallo (Mar 31, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> OK, I think #4 is probably the most promising avenue to explore. I assume that means a California State ID Card.


Thank you very much for your detailed explanation and a great solution! Although, to break a bad news here - I am not in California, but in Oregon.... sorry about that, should have mentioned it somewhere. I have to apply to SFO office because it services the states in the west coast.

But, your suggestion gave me an idea to explore opportunities with the Oregon DMV. There I found a gem!
One of the suggested address proof is:
"Any item delivered by the United States Postal Service, FedEx, or UPS sent by a verifiable business or government agency. "

I recently received a mail from my employer to me at this address. I will go and submit it, and hope that they are okay with it.

Thanks again, and truly appreciate your response! Where can I upvote you? I can't see any voting button.


----------



## potolo2624 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello,

I am so grateful to stumble upon this post. I have to get a PCC and am 53 days away from the deadline. 

Could you please advise if I am in Oregon, is it mandatory to get the PCC application applied at the SFO consulate? or Can I get from any other consulate such as NY, NJ, Chicago etc.?


----------

